

Inventor Develops Way To Rid The Sea of Plastic - espeed
http://www.exposingthetruth.co/rid-sea-of-plastic/

======
andor
This is the inventor's website:
[http://www.boyanslat.com/plastic5/](http://www.boyanslat.com/plastic5/)

There's a note on the bottom that they understand their idea isn't quite
feasible yet. They also need people who can help them out with things like
fluid dynamics modelling.

 _The array is designed to be made of manta-ray shaped platforms, with ocean
currents pushing the plastic debris into the collector (floating on the
surface, since bits of plastic float to the top)._

Documentaries have shown that due to waves and currents most of the plastic
doesn't float on the surface. Also, plastic can break up into very small
pieces over time. This video from Vice shows the resulting gunk:
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D41rO7mL6zM&t=1091](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D41rO7mL6zM&t=1091)

